# trikes with speaker boxes



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

trikes with speaker boxes post them :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin: not much but my boy likes it


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Mar 15 2011, 08:17 PM~20101133
> *:biggrin: not much but my boy likes it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Mar 15 2011, 08:17 PM~20101133
> *:biggrin: not much but my boy likes it
> 
> 
> ...


Great colors


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks now the fenders mach to.


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## illinoislemonlaw (Sep 1, 2011)

That is awesome i am so gonna make one now i dont have to use my ipod headset when i m riding


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

fleetangels trike borrowed pic from oneofakind 
T4 trike


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Honor Roll


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

DVS said:


> Honor Roll


BADASS!!!


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

damn this thread makes me want a trike now haha


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

_*

NOT ONLY LOOKS GOOD IT ALSO SOUND GOOD!!!!!
*_


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BC.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BC.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TonyO said:


>


This bike is fuken down 
TTT


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby : if you actually bump N ride these bikes be careful there's a guy here in town that's got the record for the most noise violations  riding his bike n bein too loud is apparently a no no :nono:


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby : if you actually bump N ride these bikes be careful there's a guy here in town that's got the record for the most noise violations  riding his bike n bein too loud is apparently a no no :nono:


I've almost got 3 with my system and the cops hate me


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

there h8terz


dailyridden said:


> I've almost got 3 with my system and the cops hate me


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> there h8terz


yup,they would rather bother me then go fight real crimes, thats cops for you.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt


dailyridden said:


> yup,they would rather bother me then go fight real crimes, thats cops for you.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

everthing works and its ridable


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

dailyridden said:


> BADASS!!!


Thanks it's a work in progress.


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 421489
> everthing works and its ridable


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

DVS said:


> Thanks it's a work in progress.


WORK IN PROGRESS??!! then mine is just a skekleton!! hahaha, its so damn nice though!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

dailyridden said:


> WORK IN PROGRESS??!! then mine is just a skekleton!! hahaha, its so damn nice though!!


Lol. Yeah we have some more engraved parts for it that didn't get finished for Vegas, mural and a couple other goodies.


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

DVS said:


> Lol. Yeah we have some more engraved parts for it that didn't get finished for Vegas, mural and a couple other goodies.


damn, that bike is inspirational!!!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 421489
> everthing works and its ridable


Did you end up adding anything for Christmas for you son?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Kiloz said:


>



any more pics ?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> any more pics ?


What do you want pics of? lol I can shoot anything, this is actually the radio in the shop. Its all ways on everyday and catches a lot of dust.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> any more pics ?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Kiloz said:


>



Is It For Sale The Box ?


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

heres afew


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Is It For Sale The Box ?


The exact set up can be built, this one is not for sale because the shop would be to quiet without it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

idillon said:


> heres afew
> View attachment 425912



so, the box got built without figuring out how to mount the seat. and whats with the small lil chunk of a sissy bar?


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

haha yeah not sure. i think it goes inside the box, might be why theres a little piece of black on the ends of the sissie bar part.
ive never seen it in-person and thats the only pic i have of it but i still like it.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> The exact set up can be built, this one is not for sale because the shop would be to quiet without it.



How Much Just For Box No fABRIC ?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> How Much Just For Box No fABRIC ?


You would have to call the shop and get an exact quote.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 426802
> [/QUOTE
> CLEAN!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 426802


Ehh It's alright.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 426802


1 of my favorites 
clean!


----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)

Has a boom box and working lights.....
Its rideable... Set of lights work as blinkers...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

idillon said:


> heres afew
> View attachment 425912
> View attachment 425913
> View attachment 425914
> ...


 Hey mine box work !!!! N tv n i would bump da shit out of it cuz it wasnt just for display !!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> This bike is fuken down
> TTT


 I still dont how anyone could sit n use or ride n enjoy this bike ? I never heard the sound system nor never saw the t.v. On on the wheels rolled. My mexica trike did all rolled fully funcion n made left n full right turns !!! Pluse I had many sexy models sit n pose with it n try to ride it with there high heels. Judges are bought now they stick to what people say n dont go buy there own rule books.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 426802


This is a clean bike like the green one but agin i never saw it hop roll or heard the sound system


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

MEXICA said:


> I still dont how anyone could sit n use or ride n enjoy this bike ? I never heard the sound system nor never saw the t.v. On on the wheels rolled. My mexica trike did all rolled fully funcion n made left n full right turns !!! Pluse I had many sexy models sit n pose with it n try to ride it with there high heels. Judges are bought now they stick to what people say n dont go buy there own rule books.


I agree.......


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714 (Apr 16, 2012)

Im actually going to be turning my stretched cruiser into a trike and put a system on it and attach it with my hookah.. will be one of kind bike.. im just looking for a 3 or 5 speed kit so i can actually cruise .. want to turn it into a regular bike and maybe for show.. im a total beginner in this area..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I GOT A CUSTOM SOUND SYSTEM BOX FOR SALE...ILL POST PICS N A SEC


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714 (Apr 16, 2012)

let me scope it out


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

BOX FOR SALE....ALL SUEDE


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714 (Apr 16, 2012)

looks sick.. how much with just the box and how much with the speakers if your selling it? where do you get spikes that you got on your fender?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

OCStretchedRatrod714 said:


> looks sick.. how much with just the box and how much with the speakers if your selling it? where do you get spikes that you got on your fender?


PM SENT


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Redoing the box?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

DVS said:


> Redoing the box?


YEAHH DIDNT FEEL LIKE CUTTING THIS ONE UP....WANNA ADD MORE SPEAKERS TO THE TRIKE


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

INKEDUP said:


> YEAHH DIDNT FEEL LIKE CUTTING THIS ONE UP....WANNA ADD MORE SPEAKERS TO THE TRIKE


Cool taking it back to Vegas?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

DVS said:


> Cool taking it back to Vegas?


IF ITS DONE IT WILL BE THERE!


----------

